# Dis Siri / Mycanal



## juliuslechien (6 Décembre 2019)

Bonsoir,

Vous confirmez qu’il n’existe pas de commande Siri pour lancer une chaîne via mycanal sur l’appleTV ? J’ai fait des essais mais cela ne semble pas fonctionner.


----------



## thefutureismylife (29 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour si ça marche très bien de mon coté. Si je veux "regarder France 2" Siri me propose même France 2 (MyCanal) ou France 2 (Molotov).


----------



## juliuslechien (29 Décembre 2019)

Le site de mycanal indique d’ailleurs des commandes vocales, je les ai essayé mais que se soit via le homepod ou la télécommande de l’appleTV, je me fais jeter.


----------



## thefutureismylife (29 Décembre 2019)

Alors je n’ai jamais utiliser Siri pour ce type de commander en dehors de tvOS. 
Perso depuis un HomePod je pense que ça ne donnerait rien. J’ai toujours utilisé la Siri Remote.


----------

